# Disabling an immobiliser



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Got a european 200SX S14 (1995)...

is there any way of disabling the standard immobiliser as its built into the ECU..

perhaps a whole new ECU?? 

anyone have any ideas??


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya but your speedometer wont work.


----------

